# Everyone vote for T-Mac...



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

... for photo of the year!!

http://www.nba.com/inside_stuff/rewind2005_round2_mcgsmi.html

I mean, how can this possibly NOT be the photo of the year??


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh come on, it's Shawn Bradley. That's how it's not the photo of the year. 






Just kidding of course. That's an awesome picture.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Done!

the JR.Smith one is not even close!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> ... for photo of the year!!
> 
> http://www.nba.com/inside_stuff/rewind2005_round2_mcgsmi.html
> 
> I mean, how can this possibly NOT be the photo of the year??


Poor Bradley..Voted!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Not sure if it's necessarily the best of them all, but it certainly is better than the Smith one.


----------



## Clutch777 (Aug 22, 2005)

It isn't as graceful as some other photos. I think Kobe will win it again.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Clutch777 said:


> It isn't as graceful as some other photos. I think Kobe will win it again.


yah kobe's is pretty nice too, but this has got to be the ultimate poster picture

At this moment I'm tempted to take this pic into an actual poster, maybe I'll type in my own caption at the bottom.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bump

T-Mac's getting killed by Kobe in the semis! Make your votes count!!

http://www.nba.com/inside_stuff/rewind2005_semis_mcgbry.html


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

If you could see Kobe's face, that one would be perfect. As is though, I give the slight nod to McGrady's. Not that it really matters, with Kobe already having gotten 80% of the vote ...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

MJG said:


> If you could see Kobe's face, that one would be perfect. As is though, I give the slight nod to McGrady's. Not that it really matters, with Kobe already having gotten 80% of the vote ...


Agreed, main reason I'd take T-Mac over Kobe is 'cuz Kobe's face was covered (that and I'm a T-Mac homer :biggrin: )

someone must have rigged it, no way Kobe can be winning by 80% with 300k+ votes...


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Actually it was rigged. Lakers fans used some sort of script atuo voter.

There was a funny thing going on at lakersground.net and clublakers.com

They knew Rox fans were reading so they started talking to eachother in code saying things like "use the stuff"

you can go look for yourself if you dont believe me.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i voted for tmac twice. HA, take that kobe.


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

23 said:


> Actually it was rigged. Lakers fans used some sort of script atuo voter.
> 
> There was a funny thing going on at lakersground.net and clublakers.com
> 
> ...


 yeah that's exactly what they did. they saw that kobe was losing with real votes so they spammed it. nba.com is dumb for allowing that, but hey what can you do. compare that to the other semis (josh and vince) that has 88k "real" votes and you'll see how lame those laker fans are.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

If you look at the pic and look at ryan bowen i bet he is thinking "I can't count how many times that has happened to me at practice"


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I voted for Tracy McGrady.. and I am a Nets fan, because T-Mac is cousins with Vince Carter and because I strongly dislike Kobe Bryant... I voted about 2 or 3 times for T-Mac in the Conference Finals between him and Kobe... and of course I have been voting for my boy Vince.. if you guys could vote for VC too that would be awesome... Good luck this season.. :cheers: :greatjob:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> someone must have rigged it, no way Kobe can be winning by 80% with 300k+ votes...


I guess so. I just dropped by some chinese Kobe/lakers forums and saw threads like "vote for Kobe" and some ppl were telling others how to use that kinda voting software. :boohoo:


----------



## Omer (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah that's so retarded, there is no way T-Mac could have lost by such a large margin when 1. his dunk was better and 2. both dunks were similar in form.

Same thing probably is happening with the finals.


----------

